# Airport extreme IP mask?



## Bradleydhill (May 27, 2009)

I've heard from a guy that it is possible to change the setting in a router to mask it's IP. I'd really like to do this because currently I can only access my US Netflix, pandora, hulo and other blocked content via my computer but would like to use them on my Ps3 and boxee box. Can anyone help with this? I've found a site that offers this for $4.99 a month "not proxy, router settings" but if it's just a matter of a few changes I'd like to know. 
Thanks


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Nope 
Your IP address is assigned to you by your broadband ISP and that is what your broadband 'modem' appears as to the outside world. Has nothing whatever to do with your in-home router.

To mask your IP address, Google 'proxy' and go from there.


Hmm, OK, reading the post again I'm not certain what the problem you're having is. To use the US Netflix, pandora, hulo and other blocked content you have to be using a proxy server - which is presumably what your computer is already doing.

It seems to be what you are asking for is settings for your router to default to using an US Proxy server for all traffic. While this may be possible with some routers, I have searched and found only people asking the same question and no answers about the Airport Extreme


----------

